# Ronac’s Photo Contest (Cryos / Smoothie / Standoff)



## ronac

*Ronac’s Photo Contest (Cryos / Smoothie / Standoff)*






*
Contest Details*

All you have to do to enter this photo contest is post a picture of your Ronac product in this thread. It can be the original Cryos, Cryos M2, Smoothie bezel or Standoff tailcap. The contest is random, so the best picture doesn’t necessarily win, but be creative and post something interesting. There will be two seperate draws, one for photos of the original cryos, and another for any other one of my products. If a photo has both items, I’ll count you in for both draws.

*Prizes*

The winner of either draw can choose from *ANY* product that I sell (Shipping included too). The only stipulation is that it has to be in stock, unless you really feel like waiting, and that could be fine as well.

*Deadline*

I have to give people some time to receive their parts from my latest run, so I’ll end this contest in a month. The deadline (subject to change) is *Dec 31st, 2011*.


*POST AWAY!!*


----------



## Chrisdm

My green machine featuring the original Cryos Cooling Bezel... Thanks for the great products!


----------



## SCEMan

*Here's mine...*


----------



## boudeou

*Re: Here's mine...*


----------



## BIGLOU

*Re: Here's mine...*


----------



## mikesantor

*Re: Here's mine...*

I`ll Play


----------



## Rat

*Re: Here's mine...*

For the original Cryos Cooling Bezel 
My V1-Cryos coated white on the 

*Ultimate stormtrooper*











Cheers I will post soon with the new parts :naughty:


----------



## ronac

*Re: Here's mine...*

Awesome pictures guys! I'm jealous of your special colors. I want a white C2 of my own. The digi-camo is pretty sweet too!


----------



## Tana

*Re: Here's mine...*

Variations on a theme...




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## BIGLOU

*Re: Here's mine...*

Bump! Added photos to my above post #5. Got my M2 Bezel today lets see them photos!


----------



## beach honda

*Re: Here's mine...*

I absolutely LOVE pictures of these lego Surefires with Cryos and Oveready accessories!!! Just plain sweetness!


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: Here's mine...*

My latest Ronac/Modoo/VanIsle creation.. Just like cousin Eddie said, "Nut'n but the best, huh Clark?"


----------



## ronac

*Re: Here's mine...*

Chrisdm: That setup looks mean! Awesome photo skills too! It looks good with the TL body.


----------



## MrSypher

*Re: Here's mine...*



beach honda said:


> I absolutely LOVE pictures of these lego Surefires with Cryos and Oveready accessories!!! Just plain sweetness!



Yeah guys great pics!! :thumbsup: All those lights are just plain _*BEAUTiFUL*_!!! :goodjob:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: Here's mine...*

I bow to y'alls skills.


----------



## MrSypher

*Re: Here's mine...*

Here goes a couple.. I had a raw M2 Cryos with a Moddoo body and raw Standoff Tail that I Cerakoted Flat Dark Earth to match this AR15 but I sold it before I had a chance to take any pics of it.. I'm going to make another because it looked killer with this setup.. Anyway here you go..


----------



## MrSypher

Another..


----------



## boudeou

i don't have any skills for pictures , but i play again


----------



## MrSypher

*Re: Here's mine...*



mikesantor said:


> I`ll Play



Mike, Nice FiveSevEn with the Cryos DigiDeZert!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrSypher

Here's the RonAc/Moddoo Weapon Light...


----------



## ronac

MrSypher: Did you put a glow in the dark o-ring behind the glass? Looks good like that.


----------



## jake royston

ill get some better pics up soon


----------



## MrSypher

ronac said:


> MrSypher: Did you put a glow in the dark o-ring behind the glass? Looks good like that.



Yes I did, Thanks..


----------



## asiandunn30

Your standoff tailcap may or may not line up like the one in the picture depending on your mclicky kit.


----------



## BIGLOU

Daaanngg! That C2-HA is sick with that LX2 clip and the tailcap lined up all perfect. Where can we get some of those clips besides from an LX2 donor?


----------



## boudeou




----------



## PoliceScannerMan

^^^^^ Love the orange brother!!! ^^^^


----------



## boudeou

thank you


----------



## Goldy

here's mine


----------



## TyJo

These lights look awesome, great pictures everyone.


----------



## ronac

Great photos everyone!

Less than 2 weeks before the contest ends! Enter if you haven't already!


----------



## red_hackle

My new Cryos M2...


----------



## iwolf81

I recently ordered the last black Cryos M2 head from Oveready, along with a Teva cren five ring, and UCL lens. I lucked it when it, a SF Z2 incan, and SF combat rings arrived on the same day. I then proceed to have lots of fun Lego'ing the lights...

I put a Thrunite single-mode XML in the Cryos M2/Z2 setup and added the hooked combat ring, which provides a nice balance for the heavier head. (I'm still on the hunt for FiveMega Penta tailcap.) The basic combat ring on the 6PX Pro 9/11 Edition gives this light a Z2 feel, and makes pushing in 'constant on' much easier. The black G2Z got the Z2's aluminum head with a P60L.

Regards,
Ira


----------



## emu124

Let's start with the FM26500 gold / Cryos raw ... :devil:


----------



## emu124

... and FM 26500 black / Cryos 2 + C2 with Standoff Tailcap...


----------



## emu124

Today it's an orange ceracoted P6 with black Cryos and Moddoo tail


----------



## ronac

Nice pics Emu!

I like how you manage to show off the illumination from the trits! I think the 26650 host looks a lot better with the Cryos M2 than the original Cryos.


----------



## emu124

Thanks Ronac!
Yep, agree, the M2 on a 26500/ 26650 host looks much better proportioned :thumbsup:

Here's another one, I think it's quite special 
My polished C2 :sweat::sweat::sweat: with raw Cryos and Vanisle Quad :devil:


----------



## mikesantor

Emu, I would love to see a family shot with all your cryos bezels. :twothumbs


----------



## emu124

Here's a an older group shot, before the M2 came out, so there are still some missing...


----------



## mikesantor

*Drool*, cryos porn.


----------



## emu124

kind of...


----------



## boudeou

very very nice !!!


----------



## sledhead

*emu124 - ​some of the best looking flashlights ever. wonderful collection!*


----------



## brandocommando

FM copper 26650 host with a 5.6A copper quad.


----------



## ronac

Great photos everyone!

And the winners are.....


Chrisdm
boudeou

Thanks everyone for participating. Winners, I'll be PM'ing you shortly.


----------



## emu124

:wave:
Congrats to the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## boudeou

congrats to Ronac for this nice contest !


----------



## boudeou

hi
just received my prize today , i build a nice flashlight , color matches better with a solarforce L2P body , so :











thank you Ron , :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Here's mine...*



mikesantor said:


> I`ll Play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c330/mikesantor/SDC10336.jpg[/IM]
> 
> [IMG]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c330/mikesantor/SDC10332.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c330/mikesantor/SDC10333.jpg[/MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> what are those rivets doing in that switch? they look REALLY cool!!
> 
> what switch is that anyways? :D
> 
> awesome shots guys


----------

